# Warhammer-Related Injuries



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Have you managed to hurt yourself in the pursuit of the glory of the Emperor/Chaos Gods/Khaine/Hive Fleet/What have you? This thread has the potential to be HALARIOUS, so let's hear about it!

In all fairness, I'll start. When I was first getting into the hobby, I managed to glue my eyelashes together. I didn't think there was any glue on my hand, and I rubbed my eye. Now, that's not the best part-- I, in my infinite wisdom, decided that I'd try NAILPOLISH REMOVER on the glued eyelashes, since I knew that debonded superglue. Somehow, I didn't put my eye out, or even lose any eyesight... still better than 20/20, but the optomitrist I saw the next day asked me if I was retarded.

That's probably more interesting than the numerous times I've leaned back too far in a chair while my opponent executes his movement phase and landed flat on my back (fortunately, the game room has a relatively soft floor...), gotten burned by leaving the heating unit on overnight before a tournament, coming down to the game room, touched it... yeah.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

LMFAO, wow...

Now, I've got some exacto scars, but nothing that sitcom worthy :grin:

I've got a rather wicked scar down most of my right hand thumbprint from when I thought it would be a good idea to hold the knife in my left hand so I could get a better angle...yeah, that was dumb.

Various nicks and cuts on and along my left hand thum and index finger, and a couple on the side of my right index.

I've poked and scraped myself numerous times on the bloody fence around the my dice tower's courtyard...I take great pleasure in the fact it;s wounded my enemies with equal viciousness.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I shoved a razor knofe under my nail, that hurt like hell and bled pretty bad as well. I am 2 scar on my thumb from razr knife injuries.

One day some friends were at my local gaming shop and I accidently ate a brush full of glue and he was teasing me about it so I too off after it. Well this was an up all night so only one door was locked. Well he was trying to get outside were he coul dout sprint me and goes running for the door. Remember he show Galdiator? Well he picked the wrong door, and ended up flying back about 6 feet but luckily did not break the glass (did I mentioned he was leaning forward so right after his hands, it was his face that hit the door).


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

I was gluing together two plastic pieces and, when they snapped into place, a blob of glue flew unerringly right smack dab into my right eye. Hours of flushing the eye out -- and $40 for a new contact lens -- later, I was NOT a happy camper!


----------



## demon of greed (Jan 20, 2008)

ive cut myself many times both on exacto's and and on the side of measuring tapes stuck myself together many times also but 
the most funny was when i had my first game with my cousin id just bought the battle for maccrage set glued the figures together and we set up while waiting for her to finish her move i decided to wave the red stck thats some sort of free measuring device with the set and poked myself in the eye very hard next day had a black eye hurt very much


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I almost glued my lips together once...

Other than that nothing


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

Brand new exacto knife, bashing a metal fig at 3 am... sliced off half the end of a finger, length wise (fortunely). Still have the scar and that part of my finger has little to no feeling.

Used a box cutter for bashing ever since. Not early as effective or easy, but alot safer since the one I use automatically retracts the blade if your grip loosens.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I was assembleing a space marine put glue on the head, then my brain then...well broke and i held the head in my mouth. I then realised my tounge was stuck to the top of my mouth :shok:. I shuved my finger in my mouth to try and get the head out of it. I succeded but ripped of a layer of skin off my tounge and top off my mout it bled for fuckinh ages and hurt like a bastard


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i stepped on a goblin spear tip that went right in my foot and caught on the bone so it wouldnt come out again. had to have it cut out.


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

well i was gluing my high elves together and the price snapped causing me to go back falling off the pation and cuttiong my head open was in A&E AND MISSED TOURNY


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

No lasting wounds but my brother punched me in the face a few times for whooping his Hive Tyrant with Asscannons! 

My parents used to wonder what was up when we didnt fight for a few days... :biggrin:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nearly drilling into my skull with a dremmell was certainly interesting.


----------



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

when i just got into 40k when i was about 11 i was given a leman russ in exitement i rushed to glue it together but we only had superglue in the house, so i got on with it but it was blocked so i squeezed it really hard and the glue tube split. not noticing i put my hands together and just thought 'why cant i move my hands apart?' and then i had to try and pull them apart!! lol cut my hands up a treat


----------



## Dobber (Feb 8, 2008)

Supergluing tigurius, got my skin stuck together pulled them apart and peeled the skin off, blood everywhere.uke:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sliced my hand open when cutting a sprue. Hurt like hell. Broke 3 modelling knives in 10 minutes. Don't know how I managed that. Oh and I superglued the autocannon of my friends lightning on my right hand. It came off at the cost of a grey patch on my index finger for all eternity.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Nearly drilling into my skull with a dremmell was certainly interesting.


I got a dremel! They rock!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

went to sleep with some wet superglue on my hand. took me ages to get it off in th emorning an di had to evenualy cut out th ebit that was stuck. luckily it wa a weekend so no one noticd whn i got up at about half 10


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jesus, Mary and Joseph! This is insane! Maybe we'd all be better off with a safer hobby. Something like cliff diving?



One question, though: how does one accidentally eat a brush full of glue?


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Ive painted my teeth haha but nothing painfull, well i always chew the ends of pens, paintbrushes e.t.c and this time i just got the wrong end i supose. It wouldnt of been so bad but. It was goblin green.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

paying for my deamon hunter army was quite painful


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

You know how everyone jokes about Guardsmen not being able to do anything in CC?

I was playing a Templar player once, and he managed to take out a whole squad. He was gloating, and not paying a whole lot of attention. I asked him if he would hand me my guys since they were on the other side of the table. He just grabbed them, not paying any attention.

All of a sudden he screamed and shook his hand. Three guard bayonets had stabbed into his palm and drawn blood. My guys went flying and one of them broke, but I laughed, oh did I laugh.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

striking scorpion said:


> well i was gluing my high elves together and the price snapped causing me to go back falling off the pation and cuttiong my head open was in A&E AND MISSED TOURNY


thats damn unlucky and rather funny:laugh:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Revenge of the guardsmen. I bet he never said the same things about guard cc again did he?


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Holy shit this stuff scares me! Only a few minor cuts for me, I have since reminded myself not to cut inwards! Still got a crater shaped hole in my thumb!


----------



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

i was converting a kroot merc. in the process of cutting him off his base i manged to stab a nasty glued up exato into my palm(all the way in). while i was cleaning the wound i just happened to notice that i sliced through my thumb and fore finger as well. it was bloody fun cleaning that mess. BTW super glue is a great band-aid.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Superglue was originally intended as a battlefield...erm...bandage alternative, I suppose, for lack of a better term. Bonds with skin instantly, after all.


----------



## Rayler Tall (Feb 19, 2008)

Well I have a family curse that when the males are using or holding any sharp objects we some how manage to stab, slash or gouge ourselves. As a result I have numerous scars on my hands from knives slipping of the models. I also have a tendency to burn myself with the foam cutter and glue gun. Then there is Painting (yes Painting), when ever I passed my hand over the Emperors Champion it stabs me, honestly I think the dame thing is possessed because no matter how high my hand is I keep getting stabbed. :ireful2:

:fuck: ing Emperors Champion


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I've given myself 2 colds/allergic reactions from working with resin and doing customizations. First one happened on Christmas Day. Pulled out the dremel and went to town on my new conqueror cannon turrets. Resin in the mouth. Sore throat for 2 weeks. This last one happened from my armored company WIP. Simple Green, despite being environmentally friendly and nontoxic, still stings the eyes nose and throat if exposed too long. Like say...a week's worth? And flying paint chips don't help either.


----------



## Giantkid7292 (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh god.... i cant feel my left index finger and the part inbetween your thumb & index finger on my right hand. Me + exacto knife = bad
Oh once, i was trying to open a tube of super glue, you have to reverse the cap to puncture the metal...and well, pressure built up and it exploded all over my hands >.O


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

Well this didn't happen to me but i saw it and it was a sight to see...
Down at my local GW the little kids were having fun in their academy classes on glueing, and one child wasn't too graceful wih his glue. He accidently got it on the table(super glue mind you) and didn't notice much after that. Soon after he dropped a bit onto the ground and like any person he picked it up, only with superglue spilled on the table, and managed to get his forhead on the table...He tried to get up but couldn't because his head was glued to the table and the manager had to call the fire department.
Sufice to say it was hilarious and he had to do some sort of surgery to replace the skin that is now on the table.:biggrin:


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

oh my god that sounds so funny and kinda horrific
well i was drilling into a flat piece on abbadon (to be expected the evil little bastard hurt me) well the drill bit slipped and burried itself near half an inch into my thumb


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I actually had to stop reading and come back to this thread later...after I'd finished eating...


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Not anything too bad here except the usual battle wounds to the thumbs and fingers. Luckily, knock on wood. That and the back ache from bad posture painting.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Tau2007 said:


> One question, though: how does one accidentally eat a brush full of glue?


Terrain night and I am used to licking my brushes and when you are using and old brush for terrain glue.... and you stick it in your mouth... yeah well.

Oh yeah and dropping a Chaos piece that you just finished the spikey bits on, onto your foot sucks! Oh yeah it was pewter too....

The pewter slivers. God those SUCK.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Sliced my thumb open while shaving on flash and mold lines more times than I care to admit. Nearly poked my eye out several times on cityfight terrain as well.


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

No major cuts as I am super careful with the knife.

However, after shaking a can of black primer I was shocked to learn that I had the opening pointed at my face! I only got a lite splattering. I wear glasses all the time and use a paint mask because of asthma. Clean up was not too bad, but it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

njfed said:


> No major cuts as I am super careful with the knife.
> 
> However, after shaking a can of black primer I was shocked to learn that I had the opening pointed at my face! I only got a lite splattering. I wear glasses all the time and use a paint mask because of asthma. Clean up was not too bad, but it could have been a lot worse.


 
I do this... a lot. You'd think I'd have learned by now...


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

All the basics, superglueing fingers together, and exacto wounds. I've dremel sanded a few layers off my thumb before. But, the bane of my exsistence within 40k are CSM Terminator Trophy Racks. I've dropped a termie on my foot and of course it landed trophy rack down, nice puncture wound. I've also grabbed a handful of terminators to remove them from the board and squeezed a bit too hard (I attribute this to the fact that my terminator squad had just died and I wasn't a bit too happy about it). One of the trophy racks punctured the palm of my hand on that one.

Oh, and I've been hit in the eye by bits of plastic flying from the sprue a couple times too. Never any injury there, just a lot of annoyance.


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

I always bite the dried superglue from my fingers. Well, once the glue wasn't dry yet and my teeth were glued together. Luckily it wasn't that much glue so with a bit force i could get my teeth loose.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I was cutting up a metal dreadnought with an anglegrinder (dont ask) and cut the veins and a bit of bone in my left wrist. Top Tip. Dont try that at home. The best bit was my boss would have gone nuts so I didnt bother going to A&E!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Quick questions, I have seen it at least twice, what is A&E, in the states it is the Arts and Enterainment television station.


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

I've hurt myself tons of times, so I'll just share the latest. 
This one's a 2 part injury. About six weeks ago, I was breaking down some assembled assualt marines I bought on ebay. I was in the process of cutting off a poorly placed grenade pack when the exacto knife slipped and buried itself in my right thumb. Deep. Unfortunately, it was 1 A.M., the girlfriend was sleeping, and I'm stubborn, so I didn't go get it stiched up like I should have.

Fast forward 2 weeks. The cut is still tender, but it has healed enough I can use it somewhat, so I have the bandage off. I'm breaking apart yet another model for repositioning (this time it was my WHFB Orc Warlord) and the model comes apart unexpectedly, driving one of the spikes from his helm right into the barely healed part of my thumb. The spike ends up buried all the way to his head. 

Not good in general, and I had to stop painting until it fully healed. But now I have a nice line scar on my thumb with a larger dot scar right in the middle of it.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> Quick questions, I have seen it at least twice, what is A&E, in the states it is the Arts and Enterainment television station.


Accident and Emergancy ward in hospitals


----------



## silvarius (Mar 21, 2008)

i cut my self while removing a chaos terminator lord head from the plastic holder (i've forgotten the name) slipped and cut my palm it still hurts cos it was only last week, and then there was the time i spilt super glue on the jeans i was wearing well they were binned after that incident..........with a big hole in it!


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

my best accident, well when i first started the hobby my parents were redoing the flooring, i was making a servitor, i accidentally dropped the arm in my hast to pick it up i forgot i had slow drying gel glue, picking up the arm i tried to pull my fingers off the floor to find they were stuck. the best part is after my dad came back from his break and decided it would be funny for me to learn my lessons, so he left me there for 1/2 an hour. once the piece of flooring was removed i the spent another hour with a piece of laminate flooring attached to my hand. in the end i cut my self free which made hell of a mess with blood and lumps of gel based glue shit. since then i aint glued my hand to any more flooring which is good.

the other injury i have suffered, i have slashed my little finger, quite possible to the bone i aint really sure how deep i went i just stuck a plaster over it and a week later i went to the doctor and he said i should have gone to hospital to get it stitched.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

5 or 6 years ago, back when I played WHFB, I hosted a 2 vs 2 gaming session with my mates. Brettonia/High elves....just before start I accidently sat on a full army still in its Box of 2000 Pts Skaven......Tons of spearmen, stuck up my "bum", some actually went throguh the skin, and It was...welll....rather painful........It made the room Chuckle when I screamed =)...

It was painful , ... on the good side, the Skaven shoved resilliancve, only a few actually broke (those were the ones stuck up my @rse....:biggrin:, I must have spread my weight around......(in not fat).... 

My buddy 2 years earlier, forgot that he created a Block of Elven metal Spearmen, next morning he jumped out of bed....landing on..."The block of 20 Spearmen" they went all the way thorugh......"Next stop hospital". Those are the few incidents i know of....not counting all the thumb slicings...


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

:victory: This thread delivers........:laugh:


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

So this one just happened today and i'm not too happy about it for a couple of reasons...
One i destroyed my model that i spent so much time and effort and Two, I t left me severly handicapped in a certain way...

So i was waking up this morning after a long night of completing my Mumakil and i went to slam my alarm clock onto snooze. Sadly i missed my mark and my hand instead landed on the top of the howdath and now i have four painful and sort-of deep scars. This is sadly on my right hand and now i find it difficult to paint and write and do something else every man needs to do...this is going to be a shity spring break...


----------



## Vilhelmus (Mar 22, 2008)

I've had quite a few over the years. Dark eldar weaponry is lethal to the under-nail area, and to fingertips. My best one though has to be supergluing my hand to a hellhound tank in the process of gluing the turret weapon on. The weapon fell off, but my hand remained firmy stuck. Sadly, I broke the tank in my efforts to free my hand. 

No, I tell a lie, my best was in a battle involving a fortress. I dropped a D6. Didn't see where it went, and slipped on it while looking for it. Fell onto the table, getting a face full of fortress and a dark elf (I think) blade right in the nostril. I'm quite lucky my eyes were spared


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, my top five injuries are:

5. Managing to glue my finger to my face. Nail Polish.

4. Clipping the skin off my index finger. Band-Aid.

3. Soldering Iron + ring. Not fun. Doctor's Office (2nd Degree burns, boiled ring to finger.)

2. Stepping on a Chaos Spiky Sprue. Hospital (puncture wounds, embedded objects)

1. Stabbing myself in the hand with an Ex-Acto Knife. Hospital (Puncture wounds, embedded objects, I managed to break the blade off IN my hand.)

-Dirge


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

that hospital must have a special room just for you by now...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

well, aside from the usual knife cuts and superglue wounds, i haven't got much (fortunately)

there is a particular spot on my right thumb that, due to the way i cut, always ends up being sliced open whenever my knife slips. so it's been sliced open and glued shut (yes, i use superglue as a bandage) about 20 times over the three years i've been doing this. i've killed about half the nerves in that area.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

jakkie said:


> that hospital must have a special room just for you by now...


I do know one of the ER receptionists rather well. Hobby injuries, falling off the roof, getting my fingers mashed in a tank tread, shooting myself in the foot, etc.

-Dirge


----------



## Smeady (Mar 8, 2008)

I've glued fingers and managed to slice my thumb yesterday


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

The worst one I had was deflashing my flashtastic Alpha legion dreadnought from FW and slipped with the craft knife and sliced the top of my thumb down the middle, almost in two. That wasnt cool. 

I've also leaned countless times on those god damn cityfight buildings and speared myself on them.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

One time I thought for sure I was going to have to go through life with an Ork in Mega-Armor glued to my left hand . . .


----------



## Volrath8754 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have happily never needed a hospital visit (for this hobby). But my buddy made the mistake of accidentally tipping over a Grey Knight grand master and his retinue. Heavy pewter figs and sandals don't mix well, he had three knights sticking straight up out of his foot! Hilarious After the hospital visit all the guys chipped in and got him a pair of steel toe boots for his birthday...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

ouch...that's gotta suck. does he still play with those models or not?


----------



## Andrehydra (Mar 25, 2008)

I was painting a Space Marine Biker model, in the process I kinda splashed paint into my eyes, it hurt.
Also one time, I stepped on a Dreadnought model and I got a small wound in my feet, hurt like hell.


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

well i actually cut my finger pretty bad once with an x-acto blade and thought that putting super glue on it would help close the wound (heard that from some ex army guy)until i could get some proper medical attention (i.e. bandaid and some kind of anti-bac cream) and oh yes it close it alright after it burned the hell out of my wound which hurt more than the wound itself. then in order to get the glue off i need to use some ind of ascetone wich further stung like a mo-fo...in the end i was probably better off just getting my ass up and getting the bandaid and anti-bac cream,,,,,oh the things we do for the hobby.....


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

it is quite horrific what we do


----------



## Nosotros (Jan 8, 2008)

Longs story short, I've nearly gotten a dremmell stuck through my cheek.
And I can't forget "shaving" my upper right brow off with a belt sander. I need to clean up my shop, too many boxes around to trip on :laugh:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nosotros said:


> Longs story short, I've nearly gotten a dremmell stuck through my cheek.


Good to see I'm not the only one having trouble with those things and faces :victory:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

you know, apart from the old non-serious knife slip and ripping a few layers of skin off with glue, nothing has happened to me yet. no hospital trips quite yet haha


----------



## Imperatus Dom (Mar 23, 2008)

my best one was this mornin. im sat at my desk paintin my brand new grey knights i got delivered off ebay when i drop it on the floor. i look around and cant see it, so decide to satnd up and look for it. once im stood behind the chair i notice it lying right underneath, so i bend down to pick it up and... smack my eye right into the backrest of the chair. got a black eye already and i can barely see.

that and a managed to spray my dog black before undercoating chaos bikers without looking =)


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Well im think im the clumbsiest person on this forum than........I slipped whilt trying to trim up the side of a Leman Russ, stuck the scalpel right through the webbed area between my thumb and my pointer finger. The only reason i noticed i was cut was because all of a sudden it appeared i had knocked over a tub of red paint (actually blood) than i realsed i was cut and saw it and it started to hurt like a bitch.....

Than I was gluing a rhino together for the first time, i was using bands to hold it together, had put my tube of super glue down and it had leaked on the bench, a band snapped and flung into the glue, sha wing glue sprays everywhere including into BOTH my eyes. Had to go to the doctor and have my eye flushed for 25 minute whilst he tried to dissolve the super glue, i now have a monumental scratch across my left eyeball which gives me serious depth perception problems.

Last but by no means least i was in the process of converting a falcon grav tank into a wave serpent, i was trimming down my fins when i slipped with my hobby knife and went straight into my hand just below the base of my pinky finger, i actually hit the bone with the blade and it was one of the most awkward feeling experiences of my life.

wow when i write down all three major incidents i think maybe i should stop collecting as it might add a few years to my life.....HMmmmmmmm


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

There is some............. well................ interesting? stuff out here.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

does going into a coma after being talked - too - death by some noob in gw count about how his daemon prince is so unbeatable ? ( its not you rob :so_happy: )

superglue`s pretty nasty and how you start to see little red spots everywhere after using poly cement too much....


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

*Mekboy Love*

In highschool, use to work in my parents non heated garage as my parents just "loved" my hobby/addiction. 

You get all bundled up, but sooner or later you would start to get really cold and that was usually when I would cut my thumb open or slip and jam my modelling knife in deep.

After a few weeks of this, my thumb wouldnt even bleed. I would take a big slice out of it and it would barely dribble blood.

My body had adapted to Warhammer. I now have an scalpel resistant thumb...

As an aside, I used to have a bunch of buddies who played Epic at the time. We didn't have our licences back then so we would all head over to one guys house where we would play on his pool table with our own terrain.

We would have these marathon game weekends, and their was one night were the one guy kept on tossing and turning all night. He kept cursing that he thought he was sleeping on something.

The next morning, we all laughed when he realized he had put his sleeping bag on top of this:










Needless to say, there were many innuendos after that about how he had gotten 'acquinted' with the pewter Mekboy Gargant


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

Was sticking a Dark Pegusus together I managed to stick both hands to the wings, now I got the hump and ripped my hands off the wings leaving the entire couple of layers of skin still attached to the wings. Hurt like hell but skin effect on the wings was brilliant............hey it was a Dark Elf Pegusus LOL


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Almost fainted after spraying too many models in one go, still ventilated but there was a lot of spray. Fell over and filed my head off the wall.... Still a small bit of blood on it...:biggrin:


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Stabbed myself with a pin vice, pins, spikes/spears on models.
Filed my own finger.
Stuck hands together.
Got a chemical burn from trying to strip models using oven cleaner. I must use gloves.
Spilled an entire pot of paint and ruined a pair of trousers.
Stood on and tripped over minis.
Poked myself in the eye with a brush (not the bristle end thankfully!)
Cut myself with knives and a hacksaw.
No trips to A&E yet.


----------



## Elplebian (Jun 7, 2008)

Now this isn't an injury that I've suffered myself but it's one someone who regularly comes into my store suffered....

step 1 : Heavy night out drinking
step 2 : stagger home & decide to build new Blood knights
step 3 : Leave lid off superglue
step 4 : pass out drunk at painting desk
step 5 : knock over superglue while unconscious
step 6 : wake up to find face superglued to table


several hours and lots of hot water later, remove face from table.

well known anecdote about a Mr Allan Brilly, a regular at GW York


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

It happened a while ago, when the super glue didn't have a brush, so when it got clogged up with glue, I got might annoyed and tried to drill a hole through the blockage with a GW hand drill. I pressed hard enoguh for the drill bit to shatter, and it then went straight through the fleshy part of my finger and out the other side.

The best part was it didn't hurt at all :biggrin:


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I almost glued my lips together once...
> 
> Other than that nothing



A friend of mine did...LOL

I only had once some backache picking a die from the floor...i'm gettin old pretty quickly!!!


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

even though this happened to my friend it's still pretty weird, one day he was going to his room and sees a but of bloody footprints leading out the room, confused he opens the door to his room and sees his chaos tanks lying on the floor broken and bloody. It turns out that his sister had stepped on them and cut up her foot pretty bad


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ouch, i have only cut myself once, i was taking some mould lines off, slipped and the knife when straight through the tip of my ring finger, luckily i just swapped the blades over for a new one, and another good thing is that it sealed in a nite


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

i cut my fingertip off when making my Castigator titan.


----------



## Rhamag (Jun 5, 2008)

2 years back, I was carving up thick plasticard for my battlewagon when I got distracted (might have been the beer, and it was 2 a.m). Slipped with the Stanley knife (box-cutter for my trans-Atlantic chums) and it bounced off my left index knuckle.

Blood. Lots of blood. Lord Khorne would have been proud. When it didn't stop after half an hour I woke my housemate up for a lift to hospital. Turns out I'd severed most of the tendons in my finger. 

Ended up being admitted for a general anaesthetic and a 2 hour operation to sew them back together. Had my fingers in a splint for a month afterwards. Still only got about 80% use compared to before, even after 2 years, and a patch of numb skin on the side.

It could have been worse though. If I'd cut them all, they'd have had to open my arm up from the finger to the elbow to "chase" the retracted tendons back to where they ended up.

Got a nice scar though!

PS. Elplebian - nice to see you here mate, and the Brilly story makes me chuckle even now!


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Taking a dark eldar rifle off the sprue i some how managed to shove the bayonet all the way into my finger how it didn't hit bone and how it possible happend i don't know.

More recently i was assembling my baneblade on my bed. I put my modeling knife down behind me on the desk. as i turned around to pick it up ihit my arm off it and it got caught in a rut in the table and proceeded to bury half the the blade into my just above my elbow.
Making the same model i managed to cut my finger,WITH MY FILE.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

some of these stories make me cringe.

good news, i found another cut, don't know how it happend all i know is that i had my hobby knife, fixing some peices that didnt quite fit, i got up, went to make myself a cupper and noticed my thumb was bleeding a bit, im still puzzeled as how it acually happened.


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

well ones i triped over in gw york and fell with my doodad on gk tremie ho and i super guled my finger to gw yorks painting staton...


----------



## Mikal Darkus (Mar 9, 2008)

uke: Feeling a little faint here uke:

Remember guys... cut away from the body, away from the body!

Had my Ex throw a modelling knife at me in some sort of Khaine inspired Dark Elf Hag attack, 2 hours to removed from my knee cap... Does that count.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

Mikal Darkus said:


> uke: Feeling a little faint here uke:
> 
> Remember guys... cut away from the body, away from the body!
> 
> Had my Ex throw a modelling knife at me in some sort of Khaine inspired Dark Elf Hag attack, 2 hours to removed from my knee cap... Does that count.


yes, yes it does.

i once sat on a night goblin, blood sweat and tears really went into it.....

and remeber always look before you park it.... i am suprised how dangerurs this can be.....i wish i was more carefull unish:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol
my mum just asked if i was emo because i was talking about how i cut my self with my hobby knife when i wa taking some mould lines off, she thought that i done it on purpose lol


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i got impaled by my chaos lord's banner pole in the arse when i sat on him. hurt like a bitch, little cheeky bastard.


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

ahhaha well i got plenty of cuts from the xacto gods which i sealed with super glue hahah. umm one i remember is when i almost cut the whole tip of my thumb off and is uper glued it finished my model and played a game them went to the hospital and the called me retared. and i have the habit of putting my brushes in my mouth and i just got this new brush on glue caalled TNX7R its a liquid glue works great on plastic. and i put a whole brush of it in my mouth it tasted hooorible!


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

this thread was made for me lets me start the list: 1. super glued 3 fingers together 2. clipping my daemon prince and a bit shot off and hit me in the eye. 3. placed glass of cola next to brush cleaning water, and drank the the brush cleaning water. 4. end of my plastic glue was clogged so squeezed it lots and went in my eye. 5. nearly slashed my wrist with modeling knife. so all in all ive not had many accidents :biggrin:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

the one where the bit flew off and hit you in the eye, i hate it when they hit ya in the face, or if tey go flying and ya can't find them


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

yeah that really bugs the crap out of me. especially when its a really good piece that you want to use.


----------



## ClubnBabySealz (Jun 5, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> the one where the bit flew off and hit you in the eye, i hate it when they hit ya in the face, or if tey go flying and ya can't find them


thats what she said. sorry could not help it


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

I got a bit of cutting, nothing too bad. however gluing too much and having my face too close to my model (so I can see better) did give my red and aching eyes thankes to the fumes on a couple off times. did once glued a brand new pair of boxer short to the inside of my backpack- i had a tube of super glue leaking. when I finely got the boxers out, I saw that only one little patch was actually glues' so I managed to save them, although they have a tiny hole on one side, completing the hard glued up patch on the other side.
now, if you want some good injuries, I also LARP. we like to say that having your blood into you sword empowers it. makes the cuts hurt a tad less. drilling myself, burns from heated metal (got hot from hand polishing of all things), saw a friend taken to ER because his scalp got cut from a padded sword, snapped up my left thumb thumbnail. I'm not even counting bruises and scratches from running throe bushes and falling


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

how was the padded sword padded? or how much force do u use


----------



## oni (Jun 4, 2008)

One time I was using a dermal tool to clean some flash off a forge world dreadnought. I was doing it outside so I didn’t make a mess and it was pretty hot out, when I went to wipe the sweat off my forehead the dermal caught some of my hair and basically rolled it up and pulled the dermal to my scalp, luckily my girl was in the house so she helped me get it out…but not before she laughed till she cried….bitch….


----------



## Telliphas (Jun 10, 2008)

I was enjoying a nice modelling session, sat down with my metal DG mini and started drilling. I think my drill bit was slightly blunt so i added a bit more pressure to get it going, and to my enjoyment the drill bit snapped and i ended up embedding it in my thumb. This has been my 1st accident while modelling and i've a gut feeling it wont be my last.

Ive thrown out my slightly blunt / broken drill bit and im now using a new shiney one, dont think i'll be making that mistake again.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

One of the first chaos conversion that I made later came around to bite me. I had clued about a dozen metal spikes to one of the old plastic librarian terminators from space hulk. It turned out that I had done a great job of attaching them, seeing that this was before I had learned about the joys of a pin vise. I had unknowingly knocked the model off of the desk that I used for my minis. I later was walking around barefoot and discovered with my foot that I had not only knocked the model off at some earlier point, but it landed base down.:shok:


----------

